
Startups Created by Google Alumni - The Power of Being Ex-Google - pbnaidu
http://www.gaebler.com/Businesses-Started-by-Former-Google-Employees.htm
======
bigbang
This is no where close to paypal mafia. Other than friendfeed most didnt cut
it yet.

